# How they came to live with me



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

I guess I have avoided really posting here in this section and I think most of this has been told elsewhere, but here goes. 

Lizzy was our first....she came to live with us last year in late summer. We had been looking into kittens at pet stores but as yet where undecided about which one we wanted and where stil looking around at different stores. The kids really wanted a smaller kitty, and I wanted to save some money because some of those pet stores charged a bundle of cash seems like for the same kittens that are in the paper for free everywhere. Anyway, in the last pet store we where in and just about to decide on a kitten, (btw this littel one had a bunch of health issues, mites fleas eye buggars etc) another customer in the sotre mentioned to me that her parents had a bunch of kittens on a farm that they lived on, and they where the same age. She called them and told them we where coming to see the kittens, we got there and she did have lots of kittens ideed, but the tiny ones where very shy and stayed in places where we could not see them much. There where two older ones she showed us, and Lizzy was one. Lizzy seemed to want to come and see us and hung around for petting and so we decided to take her. She was very excited about riding in the car, because she had never been in one before, and loved to smell the air and see the sights going by very fast. She has been a valuable member of our family ever since. 

Chloe came to us next. I had been looking for a Bengal cat of any age to rescue or adopt from a rescue. There are not many in my area that I knew of, so I had joined a group on yahoo in a effort to find what I was looking for. Someone from the group sent me and email saying that there was a possible bengal or bengal mix that had been dumped in the kc area and asked if i was interested in taking her in. The very second I saw her photos I was attached, it was a strong connection I felt for her. I was and eventually got the contact info for the person that had taken her from the young men that where dumping her in a small wooded area. They had told the woman that the cat was "a pain in the ___", and they no longer wanted it. The woman that saved her from this dumping was disabled and had many cats and dogs already and could not afford another. I am also disabled and could not afford to buy a cat, so for me this worked out ok. I drove to go and see her, and from the first second that the woman put her in my arms she bonded with me. She slept with me in my bed all night and followed me around the house all day, and even cried for me when I was not at home. I do not understadn why some people would think that she was a pain, because I only see a beautiful loving kitten. She has never acted in any other sort of way with me and I truely feel she was meant to be with me. Chloe was determined by her vet to be a Lynx point siamese later, she is not a Snow bengal/mix as was thought, but she is my "bear bear" and I would not trade her for anything in the world. 

Last but not least is Connor....I had been looking all over the interent for a male cat that I felt a connection with. I do not know what it was exactly but something in his face that drew me to him in particular. I had literally looked at hundreds of males cats and kittens on the petfinder for my extended local area, but his face drew me I had to keep going back to look at him more and more. I had emailed about other cats on petfinder at shelters before and they had always been adopted already, I had little hope he would still be at the shelter, but I emailed them anyway just to ask, and they emailed me back the next day and said he was still there and would love a good home. I was so very excited, and felt that fate had played a hand in my finding him. I wanted to meet him before bringing him home, but because he was so very far away I did not get the chance to, all of his adoption occured thanks to the wonderful invention of the fax machine and the internet. Within four days (and 4 hours on the road) of my first contact with the shelter Connor was home. Very scared but home. I feel so very blessed to have been able to adopt him and give him the life he deserves. I have sent emails with photos to the director(she handled his adoption personally) of the shelter per her request to show him in his new life here, and how happy he is now. 

And that is the story of how they came to live with me. I have lots of love and affection to give to them all and there is so much joy they all bring to my life, I could not ask for better from any of them.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

What a wonderful story - I so enjoyed reading it - thank you for your kindness.
Can you post the link to your gallery so I can see pictures of your kitties?


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

ioana said:


> What a wonderful story - I so enjoyed reading it - thank you for your kindness.
> Can you post the link to your gallery so I can see pictures of your kitties?


I am not sure that this will work but here goes. 
http://www.catforum.com/photos/showgall ... password=0


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

That is perfect - it saves time for me from trying to find your gallery :wink: 
They are so cute!


----------

